# Play biting?



## Kowcatchan (Feb 23, 2009)

I was playing with my rats this afternoon (For some reason they were awake and frisky) and as I was tickling my rat Shisha she took my finger between her teeth, but didn't bite down. Kind of like what a dog does when you're teasing it. Afterwords she'd lick it and run away. Does anyone else have a rat that does this?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

yes, I have one like that and she is playing with you, seeing you as her fellow rat. It's the best compliment you could get!


----------



## Kowcatchan (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for that, it's reassuring ^.^ When I first got her she was very scared of me (unlike her sister).


----------



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

Both of my rats do this to. I was actually just coming in to post a thread about it. They didn't do it during the hour I first held them before I brought them home, just in the past day. I've had them for 4 days now. They always do it when I take them out in the afternoon. It never hurts, catches me off guard for a second but they never chomp down. Then they lick me 

So it's a good thing and completely normal?


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Three out of my four rats nibble on me, the other just licks me, a lot. They're grooming you like you were one of them, it's kinn've like when a dog licks you. My boyfriend hates when they nibble on him, he thinks they're going to them, but I don't mind. All in all it's a good thing, they like you.


----------



## musapan (Apr 4, 2009)

All of my rats that have enjoyed playing with my hands have done this... It's amazing how they can control their incisors. Sometimes my rats will even grab on and shake their heads; it doesn't hurt at all, and they don't leave a mark.
One thing to remember: even when rats play with other rats, they can sometimes bite down too hard during play. This is often when you'll hear a rat give a little squeak; they're letting their friend know that they bit them too hard. If your rat is biting too hard for your liking, you can also make a little noise to let them know. :'D


----------



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

3pidemic said:


> Three out of my four rats nibble on me, the other just licks me, a lot. They're grooming you like you were one of them, it's kinn've like when a dog licks you. My boyfriend hates when they nibble on him, he thinks they're going to them, but I don't mind. All in all it's a good thing, they like you.


It scares my three year old, too. Right now he will only hold them on his lap with a kitchen towel over his clothes (it's kind of funny, hehe) but I know he'll come around when he gets a bit older. He can't wait for them to be big, they're really sneaky and fast right now since they're small.


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

i have rat little ratty that plays with me she will chase my finger and roll around whilst i tickle her im just hoping at the minute that she isnt prego stupid boyfriend!! x


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

vivalaami123 said:


> i have rat little ratty that plays with me she will chase my finger and roll around whilst i tickle her im just hoping at the minute that she isnt prego stupid boyfriend!! x


Stupid boyfriend?


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

I just got Coraline a little over a week ago and she does this with me. Your rattie sounds like a real sweetie!


----------



## Kowcatchan (Feb 23, 2009)

Hehe, she is! She's a very shy rat, and doesn't like being handled much. But she's always up for playtime inside the cage .


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

My little rattie will do this also, she'll be really spazy and she'll run up to me and nibble my finger then run off when i try to pick her up and this basically turns into a game of tag. She'll even come and run after my hand only to nibble it and run away again ;D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

mine dos that all the time, especially when he wants to wrestle my hands!  it's a good thing!


----------

